# Will Arnett & Amy Poehler



## bugmenot (May 29, 2005)

I think part of the whole "case against" is to figure out the status of celebrities and use that to your/our advantage.

Well, if anyone's wondering about their two sons...

http://marksfriggin.com/news.htm

Quote:

Howard (Stern) asked (Will) if Amy is breast feeding. Will didn't know. Howard said he loves that he doesn't know. Will said that he doesn't like to answer personal questions like that. He said he's not at liberty to discuss that stuff.

Howard asked Will if they circumcised their kids. Will said they have two sons and they did. Howard said he wonders why they do that. He (Howard) said it's just a mutilation of the penis. Will said maybe it was dirty in the desert and that's why they did it. He said he's not sure why they keep doing it today. Howard wondered why they keep doing it because they don't cut off girl's clitorises.
Will is as well.
FWIW, Howard is and hates it. It's rarely brought up, but when he discusses it, he sheds a negative light on it.

Please don't kill the messenger.


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

I always kinda like Howard Stern. Back when he was on regular radio I'd listen to him every morning. He talked about circ about once a month. Refreshing.


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

I am quite distant from popular culture as I don't have a tv or go to movies, so I don't know the popular stars of the day (or the past 20 unless I see them on the internet news).
Because I am so distant from pop culture, I am not influenced by the stars but I totally recognize the influence power than they have on the general public.
I think more celebrity voices in support of the intact message would be a powerful thing. Anything that causes a parent to think about the issue of circumcision is good I think.


----------



## MadameXCupcake (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm not sure how you don't know how your children are fed...









Okay I read it again, maybe he just didn't want to say? >.>


----------



## vachi73 (Mar 26, 2009)

OK. I waited a whole 24 hours, assuming that someone else would post what immediately struck me about this, but not so far.

Does anyone else think that it is totally, unbelievably bizarre that Will Arnett would feel that breastfeeding was too sensitive a topic to discuss, but having cut his two sons' foreskins off was NOT too sensitive to share?!?!

If anything, I am nauseated by his willingness to share this info.

At least Howard put it back on him!


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

vachi73, I caught that too, just didn't bother to bring it up here.


----------



## bugmenot (May 29, 2005)

Yeah, I also caught that breastfeeding irony.

The only thing I can think of is that he didn't want to bring up his wife's breasts on the air. Maybe he should have worded it differently, but live interviews always tend to "force" out words that wouldn't be said if it was a print interview.

(Understand?)

For all we know, Amy let Will make the circ decision 100% by himself. I know a few people who would let the father do that, since "he's the one with the penis."


----------



## branbran54 (Jun 16, 2010)

Lurking.

Amy Poehler is Jewish so it is not really surprising.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

I guess I really don't see the status of celebrities working to anyone's advantage or not. Do most people base their parenting decisions on what George Clooney (or whoever) does? It seems like an awfully shallow argument to make, no matter what you're trying to persuade someone to do.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

In terms of circing their kids, I agree, but - even though it makes even less sense, really - I can see how knowing that, say, Ewan McGregor was intact (and a vocal intactivist) might make some people rethink the idea that intact guys are gross.


----------

